# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Pitanje za majke većeg broja djece - počnimo od recimo troje

## Ifigenija

Znam, znam da sam rodila drugo tek prije tri i pol mjeseca i da ne moram sad odlučit - a posebno ne za peto ili šesto dijete, ali eto, razmišljam.

Nekako bih rekla - dosta, to je to, dvoje divne djece i šlus, ali kad to tako sebi kažem (da si olakšam teške trenutke umora) - osjetim tugu, kao da me nešto iznutra presiiječe, pa mi se čini da ja - zapravo - želim još i još djece. Baš kao kad sam bila malena curica i kad sam maštala o petero djece i svuda navlačila masu lutkica, svoje dječice...

Moj muž tu nema nikakve dvojbe, i on bi - i da nema ovog drugog carskog po redu - moglo bi to i odmah...

Zanimaju me stoga iskustva majki većeg broja djece - kako je to, koje su teškoće, izazovi,  gdje crpite snagu, imate li pomoć, koje su prednosti, a koje - da tako kažem - mane, što da očekujem.... kako je to zapravo imati puno djece?

Mene npr. muči ovo. Sad imam 3.5 godišnjeg sina. S njime bih se mogla popeti na takav i kroz krovni prozor gledati zvijezde. Za koju godinu s njime ću moći putovati, ići u muzeje i kazališta... ali glede bebe koju sad imam (i ako ću ih tada imati još) - u biti moram imati nekakav lijepi red, i biti zapravo više doma.

Ne zbog bebe, moglo bi se to, ali beba se npr. ne voli voziti, pa npr. nije zgodno presvlačiti je tamo gdje nema presvlačilice, pa onda dojenje može uletiti baš u trenu kad je nezgodno zbog otvaranja - zatvaranja - prijelaze ovdje ondje (kužite, ne?)... pa onda masa posla doma, veša, svega - kad su mala djeca.

I onda se pitam - znači, moja starija djeca bi onda godinama bila prisiljena živjeti taj život doma jer ja ne mogu baš puno okolo? Gube li time nešto? Gubim li ja priliku da stječem s djecom određena lijepa i plemenita iskustva?

Kako to izgleda u praksi?

Ak imaš npr. 5 djece - da li ovo najstarije "podivlja" doma i u vrtu i u parku dok najmlađe stasa za neke kulturne i ostale sadržaje - da ga možeš vodit, bez rizika tantruma, gladi, žeđi, prljavih pelena itd. itd. itd...

Napominjem da mi muž radi jako puno, čak ga i vikendom nema, imam svekije, ali oni ak čuvaju djecu - čuvaju doma, ne vode djecu da se djeca obogaćuju nekim "vankućnim" sadržajima, tak da u biti - što se kvalitete učenja tiče - nude im isto što i ja... 

Eto, očito izranjaju moji specifični strahovi, i moje vrijednosti - vrijednost školovanja,  kulture, putovanja i tako dalje i tako dalje... i sve se pitam - je li to doista tolika vrijednost u odnosu na braću i sestre, veliku obitelj, skladan obiteljski život, zajedništvo...?! Ili se možda i te stvari stignu napravit?!

Prosvijetlite me!

----------


## marta

Posljedica toga sto sam majka trojice je da ti ne mogu odgovoriti na ovako opsiran post s puno pitanja.  :Laughing:  

Eventualno na rate. 

Postoje razdoblja kad ne mozes koordinirat akcije s vecima i manjima u kompletu nego treba neku logistiku, neku podrsku koja ce ti to omoguciti. Svejedno jesu to bake, dide, prijateljice, tetke, treneri... Vecina toga svega se moze, neke stvari malo teze i kompliciranije, ali se moze.

----------


## Loli

Da, mogla bih napisati knjigu.
Ukratko, čini mi se da je odgovor na neka od tvojih pitanja stvar obiteljskog odabira, odnosno prioriteta. 

Npr. ovo: _Mene npr. muči ovo. Sad imam 3.5 godišnjeg sina. S njime bih se mogla popeti na takav i kroz krovni prozor gledati zvijezde. Za koju godinu s njime ću moći putovati, ići u muzeje i kazališta... ali glede bebe koju sad imam (i ako ću ih tada imati još) - u biti moram imati nekakav lijepi red, i biti zapravo više doma.

Ne zbog bebe, moglo bi se to, ali beba se npr. ne voli voziti, pa npr. nije zgodno presvlačiti je tamo gdje nema presvlačilice, pa onda dojenje može uletiti baš u trenu kad je nezgodno zbog otvaranja - zatvaranja - prijelaze ovdje ondje (kužite, ne?)... pa onda masa posla doma, veša, svega - kad su mala djeca.

I onda se pitam - znači, moja starija djeca bi onda godinama bila prisiljena živjeti taj život doma jer ja ne mogu baš puno okolo? Gube li time nešto? Gubim li ja priliku da stječem s djecom određena lijepa i plemenita iskustva?_ 

MM i ja volimo putovati. F je imao 4 godine i nije mu smetalo. O je imao 6 mjeseci i mi smo se odlučili krenuti na put preko vikenda od 1500 km. Mogli smo i ostati doma, ali nismo. Nije nam snmetalo presvlačenje pelena u autu, dojenje gdje god je trebalo, često zaustavljanje...Bilo nam je super i svi rado gledamo fotografije s tog putovanja. O je sretan što može reći da je bio tamo    :Grin: ,  iako se ni F ničega ne sjeća, osim s fotografija i osim što stvarno vjerujem da je atmosfera koja je tada postojala među nama, između ostalog, doprinjela tome da se veseli svakom putovanju koje planiramo, koliko god daleko (blizu) bilo. Isto je sad kad je O veći, a I manji, putujemo koliko nam prilike (uglavnom financijske) dopuste. A ako smo na putu, doma mi se ne gomila suđe, pa bar nešto    :Grin:  

Uglavnom, mislim da ništa ne propuštam zato što imam troje djece, u smislu da sigurno ne ostajemo doma zato jer se bojimo krenuti.

----------


## Loli

> Postoje razdoblja kad ne mozes koordinirat akcije s vecima i manjima u kompletu nego treba neku logistiku, neku podrsku koja ce ti to omoguciti. Svejedno jesu to bake, dide, prijateljice, tetke, treneri... Vecina toga svega se moze, neke stvari malo teze i kompliciranije, ali se moze.


Ovo isto, svakako.

----------


## Poslid

Ne moraš se bojati da tvoja djeca neće duhovno, misaono i znanjem rasti ako ih ima više. Čak ni financije nisu takav problem kako se to sa strane čini.
Svakako je dobro imati bake i dede spremne pomoći.

Ja žalim što ne mogu imati više djece. Toliko o tome.

----------


## andjeli

Ja sam majka, jako sretna majka četvero djece,Moja najstarija curica je imala 2,5 g sin 1 g kad sam rodila blizance kćer i sina.Tad smo za početak planirali treće al dobili i četvrto,i mislim da ćemo ostat na četvero.Neznam govoriti o prednosti,ja ću reći da sam ja uvjek u prednosti skupa sa svojom djecom,MM i ja strašno volimo putovati a i naša djeca su to očito naslijedila genetski,Nikad nisam imala problema sa dojenjem,niti sam ta osoba da mi smeta netko ili nešto pogotovo za djecu.Nisam se obazirala tad na ljude i njihove poglede,meni je bilo njihovo ono mljackanje puno zanimljivije.Nervira me jedino zločesti komentari tipa,Jadni vi,i a jme koliko vas je,o tom bi pisala  do jutra.Pisat ću ti kako ti je jako bitna organizacija,bake servisi pogotovo kad su bolesni,jer nemožete vodit zdravu djecu kod doktora,pogotovo ako je hitno,i taj tren vaš muž nije doma.Predivno je imat veliku obitelj,rodjendan,imendan ma bilo kakvo veselje,vi već imate punu kuću čestitara.A za muzeje,kazališta sve vam ide tako kako ih naučite,mi imamo jedno pravilo,idemo naizlet otprilike nadjem nešto zanimljivo prije puta i objasnim im zašto je to mjesto tako specijalno.Stavim im bubu u uho i postanu toliko znatiželjni da nemam problema ni u muzeju ma nigdje.Ali postoje problemi itekakvi kad dodje vrijeme kupanja pa se poredaju a ako vam muž nije tu onda se pripremite na vodu svuda oko sebe,jer bi svi odjednom.Mada nesmatram ni to baš nekim problemom,al eto da nebi sad ispostavilo se da se hvalim.Stvarno organizacija je bitna,i ima posla i kod čišćenja i kod kuhanja,i u prostoru jer treba vam veći prostor,veći auto,više živaca vremena,ako radite onda pogotovo jer šef vam neće tolerirati niti stalne roditeljske sastanke,niti cijepljenja a o bolesti i da ne govorim.Al moj je zadnja, kad bi mi se pružila prilika da ponovno sebi gradim život,bilo bi to sa istim  mužem i sa puno djece.Oni su kratko vrijeme djeca i uživam sa njima u svakoj sekundi,bitno je samo da su zdravi i ništa više.A i vi ako ste vi i vaš muž zdravi zaradit ćete svom djetetu sve potrebno i naravno pružit mu puno ljubavi,i svaki trud  se isplati.

----------


## Loli

andjeli,   :Love:  . prekrasno.

----------


## Trina

Kad ovako ideš pisati sve odjednom,zvuči puno napornije i teže nego što zapravo je.Imati troje meni je isto kao i dvoje.Ili čak i jedno.Samo što je veselije,glasnije i njima zabavnije.Jer otkad sam rodila prvo dobila sam jednu hrpu obaveza koje traju i dalje.Bitna je organizacija ali kod nas nema nekakvog režima ili silne discipline.Svatko ima svoje obaveze a ja ih pratim u tome.Kćer vrtić,sin škola,najmanji otkriva svijet i ja sam tu za njih.
Pozitivno je to što im nikad nije dosadno.Oni guštaju zajedno.Toliko da me mole da im rodim još bar curicu da budu u paru  :Grin:  Uče jedno od drugog,uvijek su tu za zaštiti se međusobno, povjeravaju se i skrivaju svoje male tajne od mene ( a ja pola metra od njih  :Laughing:  )..
Negativne strane-Ja više ne podnosim buku,plač i tuču.Prije mi to ništa nije smetalo sad jednostavno nemam živaca za ove tri stvari.Stan nam postaje premali i moramo se misliti što ćemo dalje.Ne radim jer nemam kud s malim a imam silnu želju za poslom.Toliko dugo sam kući da sam otupila,osjećam se nekako polovnom i oštećenom.Ali radim na tome da se situacija u tom pravcu promijeni.Jesam li ja to nabrojala više negativnih nego pozitivnih stvari?  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Nisam još napisala da svaki vikend imam na raspolaganju svoju predragu majčicu bez koje bi mi bilo puno teže.Nekad prespavaju kod nje,vodi ih svukuda,otkriva im neke nove svjetove i igre,posvećena im je maksimalno tijekom tih subota i nedjelja.Inače preko tjedna sam sama, muž radi čitav dan, od svekrve nemam puno koristi.

----------


## ksena

evo ja imam troje dice ili bolje reci tri sina starijem ide 13. godina sridnjem 12. a najmanji ima 4 miseca  :Heart:  bili smo oboje jako mladi kad smo dobili njih dva imali smo samo 22 godine i htjeli smo da bude tako mala razlika ono da skupa rastu i igraju se bilo je super i nije s njima bilo problema i mislili smo da je dvoje dice dosta ...
ima jedno godinu-dvi poceli smo o toj temi razgovarat ali uvik mislis da jos nije povoljno vrime A KAD JE POVOLJNO VRIME ZA DOBIT DITE ?zapravo ne treba cekati jer uvik se nade neki izgovor zasto ne 
bili smo proslo lito na godisnjem u hrvatskoj i spopala nas luda ideja da ne bi bilo lose ...i eto sve super za sada nekad mislim da nemamo njega ne bi znali sta znaci bit roditelj volimo mi i velike umrla bi za svako svoje dite ali ovo sad sve nekako lipse i intenzivnije dozivljavamo prije ne bi mogla docekat da zaspu a sad ne mogu docekat da se probudi 
dica velika obopzavaju svog brata i ponosno ga svakome pokazuju 
bas ka sta je mopj mladi sin reka on nam je falio sad smo bas lipo kompletni da ga nisam rodila pozalila bih a mozda bi tada bilo kasno   :Grin:  a najlipse mi je kad mi muz kaze nikad nisam bio sritniji u zivotu  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## babyboys

ja imam dvoje djece i dvoje u planu, i možda nisam kompetentna za odgovarati na pitanja (sigurno nisam), ali mm ima 3 brata i 3 sestre. najstariji ima 30 godina, najmlađa 15. svi odreda su divni ljudi, ambiciozni, školovani, širokog spektra znanja i iskustava.

I veliku većinu vremena proveli su odgajajući jedni druge.
Oni su od malena naučili izboriti se i pobrinuti se za sebe i to je u jednu ruku dobro, a u jednu i ne.

Mislim da njihovi roditelji na kraju jednostavno nisu imali dovoljno energije potrebnu za taj broj djece, makar su se trudili i sad, na kraju balade svi oni imaju srce ko kuća prekriveno ožiljcima koji nisu nanešeni namjerno.jednostavno ta djeca nisu gledala svijet iz iste perspektive kao njihovi roditelji i ono što su mama i tata mislili da je dovoljno, nije bilo.

Ja se trudim da svako moje dijete ima moje vrijeme koje je rezervirano SAMO za njega, ali se pitam dal je to njima dovoljno i dal ću moći tako kad (i ako ) ih bude-duplo više...

----------


## buba klara

I mene ovaj topic jako zanima i baš mi je drago da je otvoren. 
MM i ja željeli smo obitelj sa više djece. Za sada imamo M. (3,5 g.) i, nažalost, štekamo već kod drugog (pokušavamo već 2 g. al ne ide  :Sad:  ). I što vrijeme više prolazi, sve više zavidim obiteljima sa više klinaca. Vjerujem da iza toga stoji puno živaca, naročito ako nema potpore iz bliže okolice, ali vjerujem i višestruko više ljubavi i topline. Uglavnom, oni koje ja vidim izvana djeluju sretno, zaigrano i opušteno (puno opuštenije nego primjerice ja sa 1 djetetom  :Smile:  ). Dakle, sa guštom ću čitati ovaj topic   :Heart:  da pročitam štogod i o toj praktičnoj strani života u takvim obiteljima.

----------


## andjeli

Ja sam ponukana da se opet priključim iz jednog jedinog razloga,što sam odrasla uz svoju sestru koja je starija od mene 18 g,mislim da mi je moja sestra bila više mama od moje prave mame.Odgajala me presvlačila me čuvala me,to mi nije se činilo strašno ali kako sam odrastala,postajala sam svjesnija toga,istina moja je mama radila jako puno,i pružila nam je jako puno ljubavi i sve što nam je potrebno.Al smetalo mi je što je možda moja sestra ponekad htjela ići van ići sa svojim društvom,ali ne tu sam ja koja je bila vječiti privjesak.Zato mi je bila strašna pomisao da moje starije dijete čuva mladje i da je zakinuta za djetinstvo.Moji su sad predivni jedna mala ekipa,treba se pomagat  medjusobno,istina, ali neznam, jednostavno neželim da imaju te privjeske koje je imala moja sestra.I mi svoju djecu odgajamo bez opterećenja, da ono  starije mora biti sjena mladjem.Možda sam u krivu al osobno iskustvo me ponukalo da iznesem svoje mišljenje.

----------


## marta

andjeli, mogu te definitivno potpisati u tome da ne zelim da mi je starije dijete sjena mladjemu. more the merrier! jedva cekam da si upisem jos kojeg kikica u potpis.  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Što se tiče čuvanja mlađe braće i sestara, ja sam od brata starija 12 i 14 godina. Naaravno da sam ih čuvala dosta, nekad mi se možda nije dalo ali ja sam imala i svoj život, školu, treninge, izlaske, nekako smo se svi dogovarali i pomagali. Odnos kakav imam s njima i ljubav koju osjećamo jedni prema drugima ne bi mijenjala ni za što na svijetu. 
Kad sam otišla na faks u drugi grad, ako me ne bi bilo kući par tjedana borjali su dane kad cu doci, pospremali sobu kao specijalno za mene, ne bi se odvajali kad bi se vidili. 
Iskustvo čuvanja mlađe braće i sestara može biti super ako roditelji ne pretjeruju u tome pa starije djete opterete previše.Meni je to iskustvo pomoglo da i sebe usput izgradim, s tim iskustvom lakše ću odgajati svoju djecu jer znam što su mala djeca. 
Brat je ima par mjeseci izjavio da ne može više dočekati da ja više rodim tu dječurliju, da on može biti mladi ujak, to mu je bas fora.

----------


## ksena

ja mislim da smo sada odmakli od onog doba kad su starija dica cuvala mladu( iako i nije bilo tako strasno) 
sada veca dica imaju svoj zivot nije to vise ka u neka davna vrimena vidim po mojima puni su obaveza te skola te sport te drustvo hvala bogu da je tako 
a ja i moj muz kad smo se odlucili na jos jedno dite nismo ga ni mislili "uvaliti" starijoj braci na cuvanje   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## klmama

veći šok mi je bio (fizički) kad sam dobila drugo dijete, nego treće. poslije drugog se sve čini tako normalno   :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

Svašta bi lijepoga mogla napisati na ovu temu, ali ne stignem.  :Grin:  
Samo bi htjela reći da sve radim što bi i sa jednim, putujemo i idemo gdje hoćemo i kad hoćemo. Prematamo se putem, cikimo putem, spavamo u kolicima i uživamo svi zajedno. I zbilja mi nije teško. Čini mi se da sam više tantruma imala samo sa 1 nego sa njih 3.
Sigurno je puno bolje sa pomagačima, ja ih na žalost nemam. I MM radi od jutra do mraka.
(jedino mi sad treba veeeliki ruksak sa puno rezervne obleke koji furam posvuda.)

----------


## Ifigenija

> Svašta bi lijepoga mogla napisati na ovu temu, ali ne stignem.  
> Samo bi htjela reći da sve radim što bi i sa jednim, putujemo i idemo gdje hoćemo i kad hoćemo. Prematamo se putem, cikimo putem, spavamo u kolicima i uživamo svi zajedno. I zbilja mi nije teško. Čini mi se da sam više tantruma imala samo sa 1 nego sa njih 3.
> Sigurno je puno bolje sa pomagačima, ja ih na žalost nemam. I MM radi od jutra do mraka.
> (jedino mi sad treba veeeliki ruksak sa puno rezervne obleke koji furam posvuda.)


Ovako sam ja to zamišljala, i s prvim je to tako bilo, ali ova beba jako voli svoj red - van kuće ne spava, u autu arlauče kao da je gulim, sva se preznoji od deranja, ma neutješna je. Ako zaspi u kolicima dok vozim, budi se čim stanem... ili ako zaspi u dućanu pod klimom budi se čim izađem, i obratno. U marami hoće spavat samo ako kontinuirano idem, čim stanem - urlici. MOže biti budna cijeli dan vani, i mirna je, zadovoljna, jedino onda u autu, na povratku tako plače da je to nečuveno. Bude u grašcima znoja...

Nije mi s njom za ić ni do dućana, pa smo pretežno doma, i svaki izlazak nekamo je živa logistika - kad je budna, kad je mali budan i tak...

Mogli bismo svuda - da mi ne smeta dječje plakanje, njezin strah od vožnje i tak. Al  mi je žao malecke...

I onda se pitam - što ak će mi i treća beba bit takva? Kak to sve podmirit i namirit?

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> Eci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Svašta bi lijepoga mogla napisati na ovu temu, ali ne stignem.  
> Samo bi htjela reći da sve radim što bi i sa jednim, putujemo i idemo gdje hoćemo i kad hoćemo. Prematamo se putem, cikimo putem, spavamo u kolicima i uživamo svi zajedno. I zbilja mi nije teško. Čini mi se da sam više tantruma imala samo sa 1 nego sa njih 3.
> Sigurno je puno bolje sa pomagačima, ja ih na žalost nemam. I MM radi od jutra do mraka.
> (jedino mi sad treba veeeliki ruksak sa puno rezervne obleke koji furam posvuda.)
> 
> 
> Ovako sam ja to zamišljala, i s prvim je to tako bilo, ali ova beba jako voli svoj red...


I kod mene ovako.

Prvo dijete na Sljemenu je bilo sa 6 mj. S drugim smo do pola Sljemena uspjeli doći kada je imala 4 godine. Na polovici više nismo mogli odbijati molbe "Hoću kući!" i vratili smo de kući.

Svaka vožnja autom u prvim godinama bila je noćna mora za sve. A je povraćao na prvom zavoju, B čim ugleda auto. I još im je vožnja bila dosadna i trebalo je cijelo vrijeme izmišljati pjesmice, pričice, razne igrice...

Treće dijete nema nikakvih posebnih prohtjeva. Ako smo vani - dobro. Kod kuće smo - opet dobro. U autu mu nije zlo i uživa u vožnji.

----------


## bundevica

Ponekad mi bude žao što nemam više vremena za svakog posebno, npr. nekad ne stignem starijima čitati priču, jer se mali dere od umora. Dok njega uspavam, i ova dvojica zaspu, ali nekad se i probude pa čitamo i mazimo se duugooo. 
Što se tiče obilaska raznih manifestacija...iz tehničkog muzeju smo Luka i ja brzo izašli van, a MM je ostao s dečkima; u dječje kazalište ih ponekad vodim ja, a ponekad MM; na vožnju brodom opet nisam išla, čekala sam ih s Lukom da se vrate, jer ako mi bebač pošizi, ne želim putnicima kvariti izlet; a ni na more ove godine nismo išli, jer se Luka nije volio voziti na daleke relacije...ALI meni nije žao, sve ćemo stići u životu.
Djeca su nam prekrasna, draga i pametna i svaki posebno nam obogačuje život.

----------


## Zorana

I meni su ustvari jedine problematicne situacije ove koje bundevica spominje. Ja padam od umora, dvije starije cure placu jer su tuzne i zele pricu, mala se dere i nema sanse da ona ceka jer je premala, dok se mala smiri njih dvije zaspu, tu i tamo uplakane, i onda ja imam griznju savjesti. Pa svaki put odlucim promijeniti strategiju, pa onda odlucim da cu im sutradan ranije procitati price, onda to i uradim, ali to jos uvijek ne znaci da sam izbjegla tu nervozu pred spavanje dok bi i sama najradije izvalila se nasred poda i zaspala. 
Medjutim, sve te krize se jako dobro odrade kad covjek uspije skupiti ono malo zivaca koji su mu ostali pred kraj dana i ne pocne histerizirati i izderavati se i sl. Tako da momentalno radim na tome. 
Sto se svega ostalog tice, od kucanskih poslova pa nadalje, neku promjenu u odnosu na prije ne vidim. Ok, bude malo vise nereda, ali to mi je zanemariv detalj. Sto se mene kao osobe tice, puno teze sam podnijela prilagodbu nakon rodjenja drugog djeteta nego nakon treceg. I imam osjecaj da bi sad mogla roditi jos dvoje ili troje, a puno toga se ne bi promijenilo. (osim tehnikalija i stvari organizacijske prirode)

----------


## bundevica

> Sto se mene kao osobe tice, puno teze sam podnijela prilagodbu nakon rodjenja drugog djeteta nego nakon treceg. I imam osjecaj da bi sad mogla roditi jos dvoje ili troje, a puno toga se ne bi promijenilo. (osim tehnikalija i stvari organizacijske prirode)


X
Zorana   :Love:  
Da zaboravila sam vam predočiti kako to ja radim:npr. kad su predvečer nervozni, Karlu dam da boja ili piše, a ja mu pomažem, Filip slaže slagalice, i njemu pomažem, a među nogama mi stoji Luka i sisa.
Teško je, ali se isplati.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## litala

sigurno mi post nece bit sistematican, al mozda pomogne   :Grin:  


bajlanje starije djece kad su mladji u igri je ponekad stvarno naporno. al fizicki napornije nego psihicki. recimo - treninzi. ida smo prvi put upisali na trening kad je noa imao nekih 20ak dana (jurili s upisa doma jer nam je dolazio moj ujak s obitelji u posjet bebi   :Rolling Eyes:  ). bila sam trudna s leom kad sam vodila idu na treninge (noa sa mnom, naravno). pa sam rodila lea i nastavila s njima dvojicom vodat idu na treninge. iduce godine smo leo i ja vodali njih dvoje na treninge. pa jedne godine nisu isli na treniranje. pa sam rodila ami i jos je mm bio dva mjeseca na putu i ja s ami u marami, leom za ruku i ovo dvoje odvedem i upisem ih na treninge. triputa tjedno. i odradimo i to i idinu skolu i ovu dvojicu u medjuvremenu u vrtic.... i skuhat rucak i presvlacit pelene (platnene  :Razz: ) i cicat kad god i gdje god...


sto mi pomaze? objasnit unaprijed sto cemo i kako i kada. doduse, ponekad moras ponovit 300milijuna puta   :Rolling Eyes:  med za laringitis je dobra investicija   :Grin:  

vecernju rutinu i tantrume nisam nikad imala, ni rutinu ni tantrume   :Grin:  prvo zato jer sam lijena pa nemam nikakvu vecernju rutinu koja je svaku vecer ista, drugo sto i da pokusam, ovakvi kakvi jesu, prije bi ja ispalila nego oni. mi veceramo, obavimo toaletu, operemo zube, odemo spavat. nema citanja, nema pricanja. legnemo u krevete (u raznoraznim formacijama) i spavanje. sad je mila majka prema nekadasnjem odlasku u krevet jer sad ida ide sama a i noa je poceo ici sam (mada ponekad malo mijauce...), tako da ja sad odradjujem lea i ami (leu dosta da legnem kraj njega, ami dosta da cica legne kraj nje  :Grin:  )

citanje, mazenje, pricanje i ostalo nam je totalno odvojeno od kreveta. jedan period je bio, i za mene predug, kad je stvarno bilo cesce da im uopce ne citam nego da citam. jednostavno - nisam nalazila vremena, snage, mira... bilo mi je krivo, falilo mi je, al eto, proslo i to...


sto se tice odlazaka bilo kamo - ja sa svojom cergom mogu zbilja bilo kuda. svi se voze bez problema, jedu bilo gdje (doduse, ne i bilo sto  :Wink: ), spavaju kojekuda... 


kupam ih najcesce svih zajedno, to mi je jednostavnije nego jednog po jednog...

robu za presvlacenje nosim najcesce za svih (ako idemo autom) ako idemo pjeske, uzmem pelenu za bebu... i vodu za svih (i eventualno jabuku, ako idemo na dulje od sat, dva)...

eh, nema logistike, samo mm i ja  :Smile:  od nabavke, kuhanja, pranja, ciscenja...

----------


## Iva B

Ne mogu ti pričati kako je to sa puno djece, ali mogu ti reći kako je to sa puno braće i sestara.
Život pun veselja i zabave (mada sam ih nekad mrzila i htjela pobjeći od doma... pubertet..). A sada kad smo odrasli, najbolji su mi prijatelji i tu su kad ih god trebam... i ne trebam..
Nismo imali puno stvari kad smo odrastali, išli smo svake godine na more (u kamp) ali nikad na zimovanje.. Nosila sam često iznošenu robu... izlistane knjige za školu... Ali apsolutno ništa mi nije nedostajalo!
Moj muž isto ima puno braće i sestara (5) i svi su prekrasne osobe!
Vjeruj mi, djeca ništa ne gube!   :Saint:

----------


## ksena

> Ne mogu ti pričati kako je to sa puno djece, ali mogu ti reći kako je to sa puno braće i sestara.
> Život pun veselja i zabave (mada sam ih nekad mrzila i htjela pobjeći od doma... pubertet..). A sada kad smo odrasli, najbolji su mi prijatelji i tu su kad ih god trebam... i ne trebam..
> Nismo imali puno stvari kad smo odrastali, išli smo svake godine na more (u kamp) ali nikad na zimovanje.. Nosila sam često iznošenu robu... izlistane knjige za školu... Ali apsolutno ništa mi nije nedostajalo!
> Moj muž isto ima puno braće i sestara (5) i svi su prekrasne osobe!
> Vjeruj mi, djeca ništa ne gube!


  :Love:   :Klap:  potpisujem

----------


## Eci

> Nije mi s njom za ić ni do dućana, pa smo pretežno doma, i svaki izlazak nekamo je živa logistika - kad je budna, kad je mali budan i tak...


Sa tim režimom treba krenuti odmah, pa se dijete navikne na spavanje vani i sve to, postane normalno. Moji su svi vezani za rutinu, Vito u isto vrijeme spava i jede uvijek, samo mu nije važno gdje je. 
Kao primjer, sa 2 tjedna je bio na aeromitingu (modelarskom), sa mj. dana smo bili na svadbi (bilo je ljeto pa smo sjedili na terasi) i cikili ispod stoljnjaka za svečanim ručkom...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> Nije mi s njom za ić ni do dućana, pa smo pretežno doma, i svaki izlazak nekamo je živa logistika - kad je budna, kad je mali budan i tak...
> 
> 
> Sa tim režimom treba krenuti odmah, pa se dijete navikne na spavanje vani i sve to, postane normalno. Moji su svi vezani za rutinu, Vito u isto vrijeme spava i jede uvijek, samo mu nije važno gdje je. 
> Kao primjer, sa 2 tjedna je bio na aeromitingu (modelarskom), sa mj. dana smo bili na svadbi (bilo je ljeto pa smo sjedili na terasi) i cikili ispod stoljnjaka za svečanim ručkom...


Baš zbog ovog uvjerenja sam napisala svoje iskustvo s više djece.
Ne može se svako dijete naviknuti na ono što mi želimo.
Kod nas je bilo ovako:
Prvo dijete što više je boravilo vani to je bilo zadovoljnije i nije bilo problema ni sa spavanjem ni sa hranjenjem bilo gdje. Čak je vani puno bolje jeo nego doma.

Drugo dijete je najsmirenije bilo doma. U šetnju na 15 min i natrag kući, inače počinje plač. Prva 2 - 3 ljetovanja je isto provela pretežno u suzama i cendranju jer je bila u drugoj kući, drugom okruženju...

Treće dijete je takvo da se prilagodi svemu. Gdje god da jesmo - on zadovoljan. Jedino nije za tulumarenja, oko 22 sata pada s nogu i mora leći u krevet. Tako da svadbe i proslave Novih Godina (negdje u restoranu) ne dolaze u obzir.

Da ne mislite da sam protiv velikih obitelji. Ne baš suprutno. I žao mi je što nas nema više - ali nije išlo iz nekih drugih razloga.
Samo hoću reći da se nemožemo uvije organizirati kako smo mi odrasli zamislili. Nekada nam karakter djeteta nametne neke promjene.

----------


## litala

potpisujem, nema na silu  :Smile: 


nama su se valjda potrefili sve redom vegepejci (vgp - vidila guzica puta, op.a.  :Grin:  )

----------


## cvijeta73

jel' ikako moguće s više djece odvojiti vrijeme za sebe i mm-a - ono, sami samcijati da negdje odemo; večera, vikend, par dana i sl. ?

jel' ima netko tko vama želi/može čuvati više od dvoje djece u komadu?   :Grin:

----------


## litala

mi imamo moju mamu koja bi to mogla i htjela odraditi (doduse, ne na neke duge staze, al recimo, noc-dvije bi mogla izdrzati  :Wink: )... a imam i bar dvije dobre prijateljice koje bi sigurno "pripazile" na cergu na recimo dva dana i jednu noc, kad bi pitala  :Heart:  

problem je sto su svi preprepredaleko za takvo nesto, tako da smo na iducih x godina mm i ja "osudjeni"  :Wink:  da svoje slobodne trenutke dijelimo s potomcima  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> jel' ikako moguće s više djece odvojiti vrijeme za sebe i mm-a - ono, sami samcijati da negdje odemo; večera, vikend, par dana i sl. ?
> 
> jel' ima netko tko vama želi/može čuvati više od dvoje djece u komadu?


Otkad se rodio najmanji,dva puta su svi troje prespavali kod mojih.I bilo je super,i nama i njima.Ali da možemo recimo jednom mjesečno,u dva mjeseca ili tako nešto,ne možemo.

----------


## lillifee

ja sam prvog sina "dobila" skupa sa suprugom, a dvoje rodila, ali oni su MOJI svo troje i smatram se majkom TROJE djece. jos uvijek ne odustajem od ideje da bi voljela imati jos jedno dijete. svidja mi se biti mama, iako sam kronicno neispavana, umorna i zeljna malo mira da procitam bar 10 stranica neke knjige. uglavnom, mi smo UVIJEK sa djecom, vec i iz razloga sto nam jedna baka zivi u istri, a druga u njemackoj, a isto tako nemamo nikoga tko bi nam priskocio u pomoc, pa cak i za pristojnu mjesecnu placu  :Sad:  .uglavnom, mi se organiziramo svaki dan ispocetka. postoje pravila kojih se svi u kuci moraju drzat, jer ja ipak imam samo dvije ruke i dvije noge. neki put je to tesko, jer smo, na kraju krajeva, programirani na bebaca diktatora, ali trudimo se da i ovo dvoje velikih dodje na svoje. gledamo svakome posvetiti bar sat vremena dnevno nasamo, tako da mozemo popricat na miru. sva putovanja, a putujemo cesto, organiziramo sa djecom, po spizu se ide sa djecom (najmanje jednim), na kavu sa djecom.....na pocetku me to malo smetalo, ali htjeli smo djecu za koju se sami brinemo i koliko god neki put bilo naporno, SVE JE MOGUCE  :D. kad mi je amelie rekla da je njoj super to da ih mi svukud vodimo sa sobom i da volimo biti svi zajedno, znali smo da cinimo ispravnu stvar. 
kad putujemo, svatko priskoci kad treba. ako u autu treba dodat dudu ili dat adrianu piti, napravit ce to onaj tko sjedi do njega, kad treba mijenjat pelenu, stat cemo negdje gdje se milo i ami mogu poigrat i na jos puno puno nacina, brinemo se jedni za druge. gledam da milana i amelie NIKAD ne opteretim previse sa nekim obavezama vezanim za bebu ili kucu, ali mislim da trebaju sudjelovat u svemu jer se na taj nacin uce razumjevanju, postovanju, odgovornosti....i na kraju, najvaznije, uce se voljeti. 
sve ima svoje prednosti i mane, ali isto tako sve se moze uz malo dobre volje, ljubavi i organizacija, ali i dosljednosti.

----------


## Eci

Meni jedva pričuvaju na sat vremena dok odem zubaru.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Moja i MMova mama "ne mogu" sa troje djece. Nemamo love za čuvalicu, tak da ćemo slijedećih 10 godina ići svuda sa njima i nikuda bez njih. Mene ne smeta, ja uživam u tome.  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> veći šok mi je bio (fizički) kad sam dobila drugo dijete, nego treće. poslije drugog se sve čini tako normalno


meni je najveci sok, bez konkurencije, bilo prvo   :Laughing:  

Ifigenija, sto se tice putovanja, mi smo otisli u Francusku na godinu dana kad je trecem kikacu bilo 3 mjeseca i tamo smo se bome naturistirali (dva puta posjetili i prijatelje u Engleskoj). Nakon toga, bili smo mjesec dana u Zg, pa skoro dvije godine u Austriji koju smo isto dobro procesljali. Zadnjih pola godine krecemo se unutar hrvatskih granica (malo smo se umorili), ali cim skupimo snage..  :D 

Cinjenica je da kao visestruka mama imas manje vremena za mnoge stvari, ali kao i svuda u zivotu - nesto gubis, nesto dobivas. Stvar je u prilagodbi i sposobnosti da cijenis ono sto dobivas.

----------


## Hermione

> Cinjenica je da kao visestruka mama imas manje vremena za mnoge stvari, ali kao i svuda u zivotu - nesto gubis, nesto dobivas. Stvar je u prilagodbi i sposobnosti da cijenis ono sto dobivas.



*X* 

Nevjerojatno je koliki se horizonti otvaraju sa svakim novim bicem. 
I moja svakodnevna jutarnja mantra - POSLOŽITI PRIORITETE    :Smile:

----------


## In love

Baš mi je drago da sam pronašal ovaj topic   :Smile:  

Mi čekamo treću sreću u 6mj i pomalo me brine kako ćemo sve to posložiti..Nije me strah, samo me malo pere to što mm radi cijelo ljeto od 0-24 pa ću na početku biti sama za sve.Jao meni.
Ali sve se može.

Treba mi još  više vaših (pozitivnih  :Laughing:   naravno) iskustava...

----------


## litala

ma moci ces, naravno da ces moci   :Love:  


i mi smo bili bez mm-a prva dva mjeseca nakon rodjenja cetvrte (moja mama bila s nama prva dva tjedna)  :Smile: 


bude tesko na trenutke, cini se neizvedivim, tesko je fizicki odhendlat ponekad tri (ili cetiri  :Wink: ) stvari odjednom, tesko bude psihicki to sve *sama* zdurat - al kad je najveca frka, jednostavno pustis sve ostalo, sjednes (makar na pod), pokrijes se usima  :Wink:  i cekas sa frka prodje sama od sebe  :Grin:

----------


## majoslava

ja imam cetvero, i naravno tesko je staviti zivot u par recenica...

ono sto je po meni najbitnije je zelja, ostalo se sve sredi. 
nikad nisam imala dilema oko toga kako se zivot sredi s puno djece, nabavi pa vidi, to se unaprije ionako ne moze shvatiti...

----------


## ana.m

Prvi uvjet da rodim treće dijete bio bi taj da ne radim i da imam više novaca.
Dobro to su dva uvjeta. A jedan ne spojivi s drugim.
Dakle, ostajem na dvoje!

----------


## betty blue

Ja tek čekam prvo dijete....imam 25 god i saznala sam da sam trudna par dana prije svadbe. Jedan od razloga zbog kojeg smo se odlučili oženiti (po nekima) tako mladi je bio taj što oboje želimo puno djece i naravno priliku da ih dobijemo (mislim na godine). 

Moja baka je rodila 13 djece, doživjela je 93 godine. Moja majka je rodila petero djece i naprosto mi je nezamislivo da imamo samo jedno dijete ( i MM je iz brojne obitelji). Možda je moj stav malo prerigorozan al mislim da bi broj djece trebao biti proporcionalan financijskoj potkovanosti. Npr otac mi je rastao u apsolutnom siromaštvu i uspio i diplomirati i biti uspješan.... kako stara narodna kaže "Kog Bog stvori i košuljicu mu skroji". 
Imućne parove koji žive u 200 kvadrata stana s jednim djetetom pod izlikom da to jedno žele odgojiti kako treba (poznajem slučaj) smatram sebičnima.

----------


## andjeli

> Ja tek čekam prvo dijete....imam 25 god i saznala sam da sam trudna par dana prije svadbe. Jedan od razloga zbog kojeg smo se odlučili oženiti (po nekima) tako mladi je bio taj što oboje želimo puno djece i naravno priliku da ih dobijemo (mislim na godine). 
> 
> Moja baka je rodila 13 djece, doživjela je 93 godine. Moja majka je rodila petero djece i naprosto mi je nezamislivo da imamo samo jedno dijete ( i MM je iz brojne obitelji). Možda je moj stav malo prerigorozan al mislim da bi broj djece trebao biti proporcionalan financijskoj potkovanosti. Npr otac mi je rastao u apsolutnom siromaštvu i uspio i diplomirati i biti uspješan.... kako stara narodna kaže "Kog Bog stvori i košuljicu mu skroji". 
> Imućne parove koji žive u 200 kvadrata stana s jednim djetetom pod izlikom da to jedno žele odgojiti kako treba (poznajem slučaj) smatram sebičnima.




Svaka čast.

----------


## melange

> al mislim da bi broj djece trebao biti proporcionalan financijskoj potkovanosti..


ja mislim da bi broj djece trebao biti proporcionalan jačini želje za tom djecom, a ako se to još poklopi s financijskom sigurnošću, super.

to što netko ima jedno ili dvoje djece, a zarađuje basnoslovno puno, uopće ne mora značiti da bi trebao imati min.10 djece. ili kako bi se već računica radila? 
neće novcima kupiti strpljenje, ljubav i volju. ili možda hoće-u obliku dobre dadilje? :/

----------


## magriz

> Imućne parove koji žive u 200 kvadrata stana s jednim djetetom pod izlikom da to jedno žele odgojiti kako treba (poznajem slučaj) smatram sebičnima.


a ja ovakve koji se smatraju arbitrima za sve stavljam u kategoriju zabadala di ne treba

----------


## mikka

> Ovako sam ja to zamišljala, i s prvim je to tako bilo, ali ova beba jako voli svoj red - van kuće ne spava, u autu arlauče kao da je gulim, sva se preznoji od deranja, ma neutješna je. Ako zaspi u kolicima dok vozim, budi se čim stanem... ili ako zaspi u dućanu pod klimom budi se čim izađem, i obratno. U marami hoće spavat samo ako kontinuirano idem, čim stanem - urlici. MOže biti budna cijeli dan vani, i mirna je, zadovoljna, jedino onda u autu, na povratku tako plače da je to nečuveno. Bude u grašcima znoja...
> 
> Nije mi s njom za ić ni do dućana, pa smo pretežno doma, i svaki izlazak nekamo je živa logistika - kad je budna, kad je mali budan i tak...
> 
> Mogli bismo svuda - da mi ne smeta dječje plakanje, njezin strah od vožnje i tak. Al  mi je žao malecke...
> 
> I onda se pitam - što ak će mi i treća beba bit takva? Kak to sve podmirit i namirit?


ovako je i kod mene. bas iz tog razloga jedva cekam da rodim trece pa da se sefica malo smiri  :Grin: 




> Ne može se svako dijete naviknuti na ono što mi želimo.


ovo potpisujem.

----------


## Ifigenija

Da se javim na vlastiti topic s malo vremenskog odmaka. Moja kći sada ima 7 mjeseci, i još uvijek nerado idem bilo kamo s njom, grozna je pravo za reć   :Grin:   Prije neki dan sam išla kupit neku robu sebi jer sam baš podrapana (ne idem nikamo jer muž stalno radi, i ne stigne mi čuvat djecu da ja idem sama, a samoj mi se - ne da) i to je bila strava. Al sam ja mirnija, pa sam to podnijela.

No, kroz ovu situaciju pronašla sam jednu važnu stvar - mir u situaciji u kojoj jesam, i mogu reći i starije dijete sada ima nešto najvažnije na svijetu - a to je puno kvalitetnog vremena, puno zajedništva, puno mira, radosti u jednostavnim stvarima.

Možda nam je bolje i sada - kad smo više manje stalno doma nego prije, kad smo jurili posvuda i stalno.

Eto, kako se život poigra s nama, a opet sve bude dobro   :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

Dok  treca beba nije napunila 2-3 godine, vise od sveg ostalog pomagalo mi je mantranje dobrog straog Epictetusa:

_Do not seek to have events happen as you want them to, but instead want them to happen as they happen, and your life will go well._  :Saint:  


A i dalje dobro dode  :Smile:

----------


## nenaa

Ja imam jednu, a jako maštam o troje, i najiskrenije se bojim financija. To me najviše muči i koči. Kako vi mame više djece to izdržavate, ako smijem pitati.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ovako je i kod mene. bas iz tog razloga jedva cekam da rodim trece pa da se sefica malo smiri 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  NetkoMiOteoNick prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


a da ti nije ovo što si potpisala malo u kontradikciji sa smirivanjem šefice?   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

pa ja mislim da ce radanje treceg bas direktno (pozitivno) utjecati na njezin karakter. a mozda sam samo nepopravljivo optimisticna  :Razz:

----------


## litala

mene je jedno vrijeme mucilo i grizlo to uskladjivanje starijih i mladjih, ponajvise to sto ponekad stariji moraju ostat u necemu "prikraceni" jer su ovi manji premali da bi tu neku aktivnost (ili stogod) popratili ili uopce mogli ostat izuzeti (recimo ne mos ih nigdje ostavit na cuvanju jer doje...)


pa me to proslo. nece se svijet srusit ako ne spoznaju sve i ne isprobaju sve u prvih 6 godina zivota. malo nas drustvo nabrijava bespotrebno. bar mene je. ne vidim svrhu toga da u prvih niti deset godina klinci moraju sve imati i sve probati. i tu mislim na sve ono sto im se nudi i bombardira ih sa svih strana, od gledanja zvijezda s tavana  :Wink:  do slaganja minijaturnih lego konstrukcija, od mikroskopa do bungee jumpinga...

smanjila dozivljaje - smirila se i sad se lakse dise...

i jos jednu stvar - ako nesto i trebaju/zele/mogu isprobati - ne moramo na silu to s njima odraditi mm i/ili ja - neke stvari rado i prekrasno odrade djedovi/bake/tetke/ujaci/prijatelji... i takve stvari ostaju i djeci u prekrasnim sjecanjima (kad me ono dida vodio da gledamo....   :Heart:  kad sam ono bio na pecanju s....   :Heart:   kad me barba m. ucio skijati...   :Heart:  )

----------


## litala

i jos nesto - jucer sjela nesto sama sa sobom izorganizirat i "nacrtat" si kako cemo i sto cemo i na papir nacrtala krizaljku i upisala godine i kad ce tko u koji razred...


ami ce zavrsit srednju skolu 2025. 

kojeg da stavim? :shock:  :Predaja:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Sick:   :Coffee:

----------


## majoslava

> Ja imam jednu, a jako maštam o troje, i najiskrenije se bojim financija. To me najviše muči i koči. Kako vi mame više djece to izdržavate, ako smijem pitati.


ja ne dozivljavam da djeca kostaju toliko bolno da ih moram ograniciti brojem, tako da ne vidim problem u tome

----------


## apricot

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja imam jednu, a jako maštam o troje, i najiskrenije se bojim financija. To me najviše muči i koči. Kako vi mame više djece to izdržavate, ako smijem pitati.
> 
> 
> ja ne dozivljavam da djeca kostaju toliko bolno da ih moram ograniciti brojem, tako da ne vidim problem u tome


i ja sam tako mislila, ali...
neko veče smo bili s prijateljima koji imaju četvoro djece.
išli smo zajedno na klizanje: mi 30 kuna, oni 120.
razlika je velika.
neću govoriti o odjeći jer se to često nasljeđuje, dobiva...
ali svaki odlazak u kazalište... 200 kuna.

ne bi mi to bio razlog odustajanja, ali nije zanemarivo.  :/

----------


## lasica

sestra ima troje djece.muž i ona imaju oko 8 000 kuna prihoda mjesečno,tu i tam malo više,ali rijetko.preselili su se iz zg na selo jer si tako mogu uzgajati voće i povrće čime su smanjili financije za taj dio,inače nisu mogli pokriti sve.no,npr.cijeli razred ide na zimovanje,sinovi od seke ne jer je tjedan dana oko 4000 kuna za dvojicu (a morali bi imati i nekaj love sa sobom tamo) koje ona ne može dati.plakali su danima.sva trojica bi na karate,ali to je neizvedivo jer je dva puta tjedno 250 kuna po osobi,a treba ih i voziti pola sata do tamo i natrag(dakle i benzin..) a da jedan ide a druga dva ne... :/ i masu takvih priča.naravno da mi i baka uletimo sa lovom i sl,ali čuj,ne može se reći da novac ne igra ulogu,pogotovo kad su ovako veći.lako je kad ih samo hraniš i dojiš.sada su svjesniji društva i koliko god se meni te vrijednosti gadile oni žele biti prihvaćeni u tom društvu (materijalistički orijentiranom). :/

----------


## zrinka

> jel' ikako moguće s više djece odvojiti vrijeme za sebe i mm-a - ono, sami samcijati da negdje odemo; večera, vikend, par dana i sl. ?
> 
> jel' ima netko tko vama želi/može čuvati više od dvoje djece u komadu?


aaaaaaaaaaa

meni ovo fali sa samo 2 djece

----------


## marta

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel' ikako moguće s više djece odvojiti vrijeme za sebe i mm-a - ono, sami samcijati da negdje odemo; večera, vikend, par dana i sl. ?
> 
> jel' ima netko tko vama želi/može čuvati više od dvoje djece u komadu?  
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaa
> ...


Ja se nakon par _situacija_ vise ne usudim ostaviti svu trojicu kod bake i dide. Zapravo izbjegavam ostavljanje kad god je to moguce. Da su mi prijateljice blize, mislim da bi se dalo orgnizirati tih vecera, kina i slicno. Ali nisu, pa sam se pomirila da cu nasamo s muzem biti mozda jednog dana...

----------


## zrinka

ma i ja se tjesim, jednog dana...
ali zaboravit cemo sto znaci biti nasamo...

e da si mi blize   :Love:

----------


## marta

> ma i ja se tjesim, jednog dana...
> ali zaboravit cemo sto znaci biti nasamo...
> 
> e da si mi blize


Joj, da jesam, vala bi tulumarili u svim kombinacijama   :Grin:

----------


## mamaShe

Eto i mene.
Nas ovo treće tek čeka, od ljeta, i ne želim se opterećivati razmišljanjima kako će to biti. Trenutno se borim sa jako lošim imunitetom i stalnim virozama zbog kojih jedva provodim vrijeme i sa ove dvije.

**************
Ali.
Imam kumove koji imaju *7* djece. Najstariji je 6 razred, najmanja je oko 8 mjeseci. I ono što sam primjetila: njihova se djeca puuuuuno bolje provode od naše. Oni su svako malo u nekim toplicama, na nekim izletima, na vikendici, stalno rođendani, kumovi, prijatelji, roštilji... Ljeti na moru po 10-15 dana. Nema tu nekog previsokog standarda, mislm da nikad još nisu bili na skijajnju i takvim bakanalijama, ali često u parku, po dućanima, imaju neki ogromni auto i u njemu se svi potrpaju.

A što je još zanimljivo: njih dvoje svako malo idu nekud sami. U šetnju, na kolače, čak u šoping vani. Jer, ovi veliki (sin 6 razred, kćer 5 razred) čuvaju manje. Ako baš zašteka, tu su baka i deda iz prizemlja. 

Aha. On je medicinar, ona je stalno na porodiljnima. Dakle, financije: prosjek.

*****************
Onda.
Imam druge kumove koji imaju *6* djece. Ona je mr ekonomije, on knjižničar. Ona često na porodiljnima. Najstaija je 2. osnovne, najmanji par mjeseci. NIje baš da se ovako ludo provode kao ovi gore, ali ide. Ona je čini mi se jako dobar oragizator.

******************
Onda.
Imam prijatelje koji imaju *5* djece. On neki majstoj, ona domaćica. Najstarije 3 razred, najmanji 7-8 mjeseci. Ista priča. Ona je svako malo u gradu i nešto šopingira, jer se djeca sama čuvaju. 

A ja čamotinja doma, nikad nikud ne idem.

Eto, to su vam primjeri iz moje neposredne blizine. I čak nisu jedini, ali neću duljiti.

pusa svima!

----------


## litala

meni ne sjeda ovo "djeca se sama cuvaju" :/


nema sanse da ih jos duuuugo duuuugo ostavim da se "sami" cuvaju...

----------


## mamaShe

Ako nisam bila jasna: ovi stariji čuvaju mlađe.
I to funkcionira (na kraće vremenske razmake, 2-3 sata recimo).
Pa ova mala iz 2. razreda sama presvači svoje najmanje sestru u brata..

----------


## litala

upravo na to sam i mislila. 2-3 sata je meni previse da dvoje djece cuva petero jos manje djece :/


imam kcer od 9 godina, koja vrlo uspjesno moze i presvuc i okupat i nahranit svoju 18mjesecnu sestru (pa i uspavat ponekad), i sina od 6ipol koji zna sebi i tri godine mladjem bratu pripremit obucu i dorucak - al mi ne bi palo na pamet da ih u kuci ostavljam same. ni da su u prizemlju baka i dida.


dozvoljavam mogucnost da sam ja prezastitnicka, prestrasljiva, pre-stogod al jednostavno nema sanse. dala bi 14-godisnjem djetetu da cuva jedno mladje dijete. ovo s vise djece u kojim god kombinacijama - no way   :Nope:

----------


## summer

Potpis na litalu. Meni to nije 'organizacija'.

----------


## lasica

*Najstarije 3 razred*, najmanji 7-8 mjeseci. Ista priča. Ona je svako malo u gradu i nešto šopingira, jer se djeca sama čuvaju. 

 :?  :? 

nema šanse.

----------


## litala

ne bih sad da mamaShe ima osjecaj da napadam njene kumove/prijatelje...


*ja* to nikad ne bih tako napravila i ne radim. i ja sam svako malo po gradu i shopingiram i obavljam sve sto treba. u vecini slucajeva obavljam sve s djecom, jedan dio samo s njih dvoje (dvoje u skoli), jedan dio odradimo svi zajedno obiteljski (kad mm ne radi), a nesto vrlo malo i sitno obavim sama (djeca su s mm-om).

----------


## mamaShe

Skoro da mi je i žao što sam išta napisala.

Mislim, te žene su sve odreda dobre mame. Žao mi je što sam vam ih, navodeći zapravo nesvakodneve primjere, prikazala, u lošem svjetlu. Da sam znala da će biti takve reakcije, ne bih rekla ni riječi.

----------


## Mirtica

Ja sam starije sestra koja je čuvala mlađe..... mama nije šopingirala, već je bila kod doktora (često je bila bolesna), u pošti plaćala račune, a vani nevrijeme pa da ne vuče sve sa sobom i sl.... i mogu vam iz prve ruke reći da je to grozno. Mama nije imala izbora i ništa joj ne zamjeram. Koje su posljedice još uvijek otkrivam.
Kad sam imala 20 god čitala sam neki članak o zlostavljanju djece i između ostalog je bilo nabrojeno i emotivno zlostavljanje i zanemarivanje i pod objašnjenjem je stajalo i to "čuvanje". Počela sam se tresti i imala sam jaku i emotivnu reakciju. Tek su mi se tad počele oči otvarati. To mi je puno toga objasnilo. 
Shvatila sam zašto uvjek stavljam sebe na zadnje mjesto, zašto smatram da mi je životni poziv trpiti i služiti, zašto sa svojih 20 god trpim očeve udarce, deranje i vrijeđanje..... ma zapravo, tek sam tad shvatila da ja nešto uopće "trpim".
Bila sam jako svjesno i bistro dijete. "Čitala" sam tuđe emocije i poteškoće kao odrasla. I jako sam voljela dokazivati svoju samostalnost. To čuvanje je nekako spontano počelo.... ajde malo pripazi... 10 min.... pa  1h pa duže.... mama je mislila da sam sposobna i odgovorna, a ja sam mislila da je to svrha mog postojanja..... Prepoznala sam da je mami teško, shvaćala sam da je bolesna već sa 6-7 god.... htjela sam joj pomoći, olakšati.... tata nije sudjelovao u našem odgoju i u kućanskim poslovima... on je bio iznad toga.... to je ženski posao..... 
Kad sam imala 5 god, mama je imala rizičnu trudnoću.... prva seka na putu.... jako sam se radovala.... tata me jedan dan posjeo i objasnio da mama ne može i da će seka umrijeti ako se ja ne uključim jer sam najstarije žensko nakon mame.... i objasnio mi da mu moram kuhati kavu.... i ja bi dogurala stolac do šporeta i kuhala sam mu kavu i mislila da tako pomažem seki da živi.... mama to nije znala.... mislila je da sam ja sama tražila da mi pokaže kako se pravi kava jer sam se i onako stalno motala po kuhinji.... i tu je ono opterećenje počelo.... poslije sam se stalno motala i oko seke pa je mami bilo nekako normalno reći "de je malo pripazi".... pa se to "malo" malo odužilo...
A sve je počelo sa sitnicom.... samo malo.... skuhaj tati kavu.... pripazi na seku.....
Jako sam Bogu zahvalna na tome što mi je otvorio oči, jer da nije sad bi bila u nekoj vezi gdje bih bila zlostavljana.... to znam jer sam kao pubertetlija uvijek bila sa nekim problematičnim tipovima i uvijek sam mislila da im mogu pomoći, olakšati, promijeniti..... 
Ne kažem da svako čuvanje braće vodi u propast, ali ako nametnete to kao životni poziv i pokraj sebe imate muža kao što je moj otac.... djevojčice će vam imati posljedice koje možda nikad neće uspjeti povezati sa uzrokom pa ih se nikad neće moći niti riješiti.
A moram priznati da i mm pati zbog svega.... ja sam prvu god braka za svaku sitnicu koju bi me pristojno zamolio da mu učinim vikala "pa nisam ti ja mama".... bojala sam se da ne postane kao moj otac.... i dugo mi je trebalo da shvatim da ako me zamoli da mu dodam čašu vode, da me time ne ponižava, samo je preumoran da se digne....
Malo sam oduljila, ali..... želim sve najbolje vama i vašoj djeci....

----------


## sofke

ja sam znala čuvati buraza, koji je sedam godina mlađi od mene..nisam ga čuvala dok je bio beba, jer je mama bila doma s njim dok nije navršio godinu dana..

ne znam jel me mama s tim nije previše opterećivala ili mene to uopće nije opteretilo, ali nemam s tim problema, tak da možda ovisi i o djetetu...normalno, drugo je pričuvati brata (sestru) pogotovo ako je još takva razlika u godinama, a drugo ako to netko djetetu nametne kao svakodnevnu obvezu

----------


## buba klara

Znam da nije za nikakvu raspravu jer koliko je nas, toliko je želja, mogućnosti, naravi, netko će to lakše, netko teže... ali evo na ovom topicu opisala bih iskustvo jedne obitelji s osmero djece iz mojeg susjedstva jednostavno zato jer su mi PREDIVNI   :Heart:  
Ne znam od kud bih počela ali evo par osnovnih činjenica: i mama i tata su visokoškolovani ljudi, tata radi, mama sada na porodiljnom ali radila je redovno (uz jednogodišnje pauze) do negdje 5. djeteta, ne sjećam se točno. 
Od kud toliko djece?  :Smile:  Osmero djece im se nije dogodilo već su ih htjeli, odnosno u razgovoru sa tom mamom, shvatila sam da ih žele imati i prihvaćati koliko god im to Bog da (da, veliki su vjernici al neću sad o tome duljiti, samo vidim da im to pomaže u svakodnevici). Uostalom, to je njihova privatna stvar. 
Dakle, njih je 8 i roditelji - žive u lijepo uređenoj kući, ništa luksuzno ali lijepo. Po dvoje su u sobi. Sve tehnikalije koje klinci danas koriste (komp, DVD, bicikl...) imaju i oni, samo manje naravno (oko toga se nekad svade ali i uče dogovaranju).
Najstariji klinac ide u 2. srednje, najmanja ima godinu dana.
Ono što ja vidim u toj obitelji je zajedništvo i toplina  :Love:  . Stvarno su posebni i iskreno im zavidim na tome što imaju.
Nisam doduše s njima svaki dan 24h ali često ih viđam. Dakako da imaju i oni križeva i problema ali nisu posebno zabrinuti radi njih niti djeluju iscrpljeno. Osim toga, moja prijateljica je njima bila teta čuvalica povremeno kad bi im zatrebalo te je isti dojam stekla i ona. Prvo - po naravi su veseljaci, drugo - ležerni tako da je kod njih od jutra vrlo, vrlo živo ali ne i neurotično.
Nikad nisam vidjela da je netko podigao ruku na neko od te djece, kad se počepušaju - hlade se u svojim sobama  :Smile:   Svi znaju svoje obaveze, uglavnom su u školi, vrtiću i ovi stariji još i na vanškolskim aktivnostima. (Netko je tu spominjao upravo to: hoće li moći kao i drugi stići ponuditi djetetu sve to - kad sam razgovarala sa najstarijom od kćeri koja btw ide u glazbenu školu - rekla je da nema kod njih razvažanja: ni na što nisu išli rano, kao možda njihovi vršnjaci, nego kad su roditelji procjenili da mogu samostalno u promet, tada su krenuli na sport, glazbu i sl., i tako zadovoljili njihove potrebe i ujedno svoje mogućnosti).
Pričale smo i o čuvanju - rekla je da je u biti uvijek netko doma, mama ili tata ili oboje. Ona sama vrlo rijetko pričuva najmlađu sestru, jer za sva ostala višesatna izbivanja imaju čuvalicu. U shoping ide mama (kad tata dođe s posla pa je doma sa klincima) i, kad ih ja sretnem, uvijek vodi sa sobom barem dvoje  :Smile:  
Istu čuvalicu imaju i ako roditelji negdje odu (ne često ali nekad odu za vikend), s time da tada najmlađe dijete vode sa sobom jer, ono što mi je prelijepo, ta mama doji  :Heart:   Dojila ih je svih osmero, neke kraće, neke duže.
Uglavnom, ni u jednom razgovoru sa njima, niti promatrajući tu djecu u društvu s drugima, nisam stekla dojam da im nešto fali. Dapače, oni su ti koji okupljaju društvo oko sebe, uostalom kao i njihovi roditelji (kod njih je uvijek netko u gostima).
Ispričavam se ako je predugo ali meni neurotičnoj koja ima samo jedno dijete (i upornom željom za više djece koja se za sad ne ostvaruje  :Crying or Very sad:  ), oni su predivan primjer obitelji sa mnoštvom darova i umnažanja ljubavi sa svakim idućim darom.  :Heart:

----------


## ruzica

*mamaShe*  :Love:  

Ja ih imam troje. M12  :Heart:  , M9  :Heart:   i M2,5(princeza)  :Heart:  . Htjela bih još, ali mislim da ipak neću, možda da sam mlađa bi (38)).

Najteže mi je bilo s prvim. 6 mjeseci bez spavanja, željela sam da je sve onak kak sam negdje pročitala da bi trebalo biti, svaka virozica=kraj svjeta. Što dalje sve je bilo lakše. Kad je M9 bio na putu, M12 mu se jako veselio. I velika ljubav traje i danas. Nije da oni nemaju žute minute, ali sve to prođe. Kad je M12 imao 7 ostala sam trudna, ali sam izgubila bebu. M12 je to jako teško podnio (nažalost, možda smo ga prerano počeli pripremati na prinovu), danima je pitao gdje je sad njegova seka. Onda smo odlučili da ćemo ipak pokušati dobiti tu seku. Kad se M2,5 rodila ne znam je li bilo sretnije djece na svijetu. Dečki je obožavaju. Od prvog dana. Nadam se da će tako i ostati.

Inače, nismo neka previše organizirana familija, ali sve nekako prođe. Počela sam raditi (pola radnog vremena) kad je M2,5 bilo 9 mjeseci. Imamo tetu čuvalicu koja dolazi po M2,5 kad se probudi (baka je u prizemlju). Nakon nekog vremena dečki su sami počeli paziti kad će se seka probuditi da je snesu baki i zovu tetu čuvalicu. To stvarno niko nije od njih tražio. 

Na moru nismo bili jedino ono ljeto kad je M12 bio beba!!! Na zimovanje ne idemo jer nas to ne privlači (na selu smo pa se imamo gdje sanjkati kad ima snijega). Financijski nekako krpamo, nema nekog luksuza, ali mislim da nam ništa ne fali. Imamo puno prijatelja i puno se družimo. Uvijek nam kuća puna ili prazna (jer naši odu nekome). Ako MM i ja negdje poželimo otići nikad nije bilo problema sa čuvanjem (na sreću, ne poželimo često). Rođendani su nam ludnica, puno, puno djece.

I sretni smo, volimo se. I mislim da svakim djetetom samo mnogo dobivamo.

----------


## mamaShe

*ruzica*, zvuci mi divno!
Znaš što? Ja bih takvoj obitelji poželjela još jedno dijete! Sigurna sam da bi bilo voljeno. Ne zna koliko vam je godina, ako ti to nešto znači, ja sam navršla 38 (MM 39), i čekamo treće. Čak se nadam da neće biti zadnje, ali neka Bog o tome odluči.

Znam da je još puno prerano očekivati da K o M vodi neku brigu, ali me je oduševila preklani, dakle imala je 3 kad se M rodila. Uglavnom, M se nešto probudila i ja velim K, onako više iz šale: odi malo pjevaj M, možda zaspi. I ode K u našu sobu, otpjeva joj "Ja sam mala Ruža, mamina sam kći", i vraća se natrag u boravak, veli "Eno, M spava"  :shock:  i nastavi se igrati, ko da je to najnormalnija stvar na svijetu da je ona uspavala svoju seku. I sada mi se 'orose' oči kad mislm na to.

----------


## nenaa

Ružice kad ovo pročitam dođe mi želja da ih imam 10. Drago mi je da vam je tako lijepo. I super je pročitati jedan tako slatki svjetli primjer malo više brojnije obitelji. Baš ste super.

----------


## ruzica

S obzirom da M9 sanjka M2,5 samo sam došla vidjeti što ima...

*MamaShe*, generacijo (`71), MM-43. 

*nenaa,* hvala.

Uspavljivanje je kod nas svakojako. Decki seki pjevaju ili čitaju i na kraju, najčešće svi zajedno zaspu, a onda MM i ja ...vremena ko u priči.
A i M2,5 voli dečkima "čitati" lektiru. Krepamo od smijeha.
Voljela bih sad pisati puno toga, ali ipak im moram nešto skuhati, zar ne?

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Skoro da mi je i žao što sam išta napisala. 
> (...) Da sam znala da će biti takve reakcije, ne bih rekla ni riječi.


Da, ni ja neću više ništa pisati ako se ne misle svi složiti.  :Grin:  




> Imam prijatelje koji imaju *5* djece. (...) Najstarije 3 razred, najmanji 7-8 mjeseci. Ona je svako malo u gradu i *nešto šopingira, jer se djeca sama čuvaju*.


  :Mad:  
*mamaShe*, ovo nije stvar samo subjektivne procjene, jer po Obiteljskom zakonu:




> Članak 94.
> 
> (2) Roditelji *ne smiju* dijete predškolske dobi ostaviti bez nadzora odrasle osobe.


A sigurna sam da za takav propis postoje dobri razlozi.

----------


## Anamama

Ja imam jedno dijete, devetomjesecnog djecaka, i ja i mm bismo voljeli imati makar 3 djece.

Brinu me godine, imam 31 god, i pitam se da li je kasno za 3 ili vise djece?

Nemoj te me kamenovati sad, al mozete mi reci ima li jos neko da je poceo sa 30 i imao vise od 2 djece?

----------


## mikka

ja sam f. rodila s 30, k. sa 32, i planiram imati jos dvoje.  :Grin:

----------


## litala

rodila prvu s 29 i pol, drugo s 32, trece s 35 i cetvrto s 37  :Smile:

----------


## anamar

> Ja imam jedno dijete, devetomjesecnog djecaka, i ja i mm bismo voljeli imati makar 3 djece.
> 
> Brinu me godine, imam 31 god, i pitam se da li je kasno za 3 ili vise djece?
> 
> Nemoj te me kamenovati sad, al mozete mi reci ima li jos neko da je poceo sa 30 i imao vise od 2 djece?


ja sam počela s 35, pa mislim da imam vremena za još dvoje   :Smile:  
ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi imala više djece, ako si starija. jedino ako imaš problem sa začećem, jer se s godinama plodnost žene smanjuje.

----------


## mmmama

Ja sam rodila prvo dijete malo prije 35. rođendana, a vidi mi potpis...   :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Zanimljiva tema!   :Smile:  

Otkad znam za sebe govorila sam da ću imati najmanje 5 djece! I sad kad vidim koliko volim svoje dijete, stvarno bih i htjela imati petero...ali...
...baš zato što toliko volim svoje dijete, ne bih mogla ni pomisliti da joj nešta u životu nedostaje...ne mora imati sve na svijetu, ali neke osnovne stvari mora imati- prije svega moje vrijeme. A bojim se da to sa 16 djece ne bih nikako mogla....pa čak ni sa 5   :Rolling Eyes:  A kao što reče Apricot- ni financijska strana nije zanemariva....nisam trula bogatašica, a svojoj djeci želim priuštiti pristojan život. I dok god budem bila sigurna da neću zapostaviti stariju djecu ili novo dijete, imat ću još djece!

Moj bratić i njegova žena imaju 7 djece i iskreno-njihov slučaj mi je užas! Starija djeca doslovno odgajaju mlađu djecu i nemaju ni d od djetinjstva! A njihova majka doslovno ko ona debela kraljica u mravinjaku- samo rađa i rađa, a njena djeca još i nju služe. Ne daj Bože koristiti kontracepciju! Mislim- u čemu je bit? U tome da se dotična gospoda mogu pohvaliti:"Mi danas došli kući, a Kristina (koja by the way ima 10 godina) oličila cijeli hodnik!". Tužno i žalosno!

----------


## dutka_lutka

> a vidi mi potpis...


  :Grin:   A tek avatar!  :Heart:

----------


## ikana

puno toga je u glavi  :?  i   :Heart:

----------


## mmmama

Postoje milijuni primjera i svi su različiti - ne znam zašto gledati baš jedan od onih očito lošijih... Kad ima toliko lijepih i poticajnih.

----------


## mmmama

Dutka lutka   :Kiss:

----------


## Ninči

> Postoje milijuni primjera i svi su različiti - ne znam zašto gledati baš jedan od onih očito lošijih... Kad ima toliko lijepih i poticajnih.


Nisam ni rekla da su svi primjeri takvi...samo sam rekla da ne želim da mojoj djeci bude i približno kao što je toj djeci   :Sad:

----------


## mmmama

A zašto bi tvojoj djeci bilo tako? Primjer koji si dala je baš... drastičan.

----------


## Ninči

Pa i neće im biti tako...jer ću ja imati onoliko djece koliko mogu, a da zadržim gore napisane kriterije. Pa sad- bilo to jedno ili 9-ero.

----------


## Anamama

Sad mi je nekako lakse :Smile: 

Finansijska situacija mi je ajde reci normalna... Daleko od previse, taman koliko treba :Smile: 

Planiramo raditi na drugom ove godine  :Heart:  
Vec bih ulozila al prvi bio carski, pa rekao gin da pricekamo makar do proljeca, a i ja pocinjem raditi prvog aprila, sto mi je uzasno. Radije bih bila sa bebanom, al ne smijemo na jednu platu ostati...

I naravno, nakon drugog, trece  :Heart:  

Divno mi je citati sva ova iskistva vas mama sa 3 i  3+ bebanima  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Izvukla temu iz povijesti....
kako je dobro čitati neke postove i koliko se toga u međuvremenu promjenili.... 
za neke mame koje su tvrdile da ostaju na dvoje, a ono....sada ih imaju troje, četvero....

----------

